# goingtoseminary.com sponsoring competition



## mr_burns (Jan 20, 2008)

Some of you have seen or visited the link in my signature for Going to Seminary. Well, the site is currently running a competition for everyone who has a website or blog of their own... the prize is $50 amazon gift card... It is open to anyone, so just wanted to spread the word. $50 should buy a couple books... and we all love book, right?


----------

